# CellWarrior's Comeback Log



## CellWarrior (Jan 1, 2009)

Well this last year has been rough. Between my Job and Family. It's been hard to stay in the gym. Mid summer I was able to get get a good 3months in the gym. 5 days a week and get my weight up to 190lbs. Then I ended up getting surgery. Had to take off 5 weeks. Came back to the iron for about 2 weeks. Gained 7lbs back, but then shortly got the Flu.... So here I am now. Everything seems to be falling back into place.

I've always responded well to supplements and gain pretty easy. But I always hit a wall at 190lbs. Seems like something always stops me from breaking that point. It's been over 4yrs since I've been heavier then 190lbs.

I'm a big fan of DC Training and it's done well for me in the past. But I'm going to try something a little different this time. Taking a few things that I have learned over the years and pile them into one system.

Plan is to hit every Muscle Group twice a week. Once Heavy and once High Volume. But legs will get hit hard once a Week. 

Example: Day One...

Chest Heavy..
BD Incline bench 3x8
Machine Incline bench R/P with a Static Hold

Back High Volume
T-Bar 4sets 12-15 reps
V-Handle Cable Rows. 4sets 12-15 reps
Wide Rev grip Pulldowns. 4sets 12-15

Calves Volume
Leg Press Calf raises 4x25

Day Four would be Chest and back again, but High Volume Chest and heavy Back.

Day Two:
Biceps heavy
Triceps High Volume
Forearms High Volume

Day Three:
Quads
Hams
Delts

Day Four:
Chest High Volume
Back heavy
Calves heavy

Day Five:
Biceps High Volume
Triceps Heavy
Forearms Heavy

Abs and Cardio are worked in a few times a Week. Cardio I won't be doing much unless my waist gets above 32in.

Current Stats:
5'9
Weigth 173lbs
Lightest I've been this year 158lbs.. Back in Feb.
The Pic in my Avatar is me back at 180lbs. Not far from that now. Plan is to get back to 190lbs by the end of March. I'm hoping on muscle memory


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 2, 2009)

First day back in the Gym was yesterday. Did alright. Felt pretty good for being out for a few months..

Chest Heavy..
BD Incline bench 3x8
Machine Incline bench R/P with a Static Hold

Back High Volume
T-Bar 4sets 12-15 reps
V-Handle Cable Rows. 4sets 12-15 reps
Wide Rev grip Pulldowns. 4sets 12-15

I under estimated how much I lost. I swore I was going to weigh under 170lbs. I also didn't lose has much strength as I thought either. On BD Incline bench. I grabbed the 60's to warm up. Felt alright. So I went with the 80's. First set was wanting to max out with 8 reps. Ended up doing 14. next week I'll warm up with 70's and try the 90's. Goal here is to do a working set with 110's.

I ordered a few supplements.
M-Drol
P-Plex
Cycle Assist
Formadrol
Novla.

I also have a bottle of D-Drol. Bought is locally. The guy at the store said it was good stuff. After getting home and looking into it. It's 3 Methyls into one 52.5mg... WOW.. harsh. I'll going to get me another bottle of Cycle Assist and break it down to two 3 week cycles. So I have 3 Cycles I plan on doing for the 2009 year.

Supplements I take Year around: Creatine/Gatorade, N.O., Heavy Weight gainer 900.

*Looking for a new N.O Product. Something that really Makes you explode.. any ideas?*

I over slept today and was suppost to do Legs today. Ooops... I'll just skip those this week and hit them next week for the first time back. I don't plan on hitting them heavy the first time. I'll just hit them Med weight but with higher Volume. And increase the weight over the next few weeks.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 2, 2009)

Gone to the Gym 3 times this week. Next week will be 100% full on. I just wanted to kind of warm up and let my body know whats coming..

Today was kind of a Full body work out. Not a fan of full body work outs. Unless your dieting and using it has Cardio. Anyway... 

I'm up to 175lbs..

Today's crap 
DB Curls 35/10, 40/12, 45/11
Straight Bar Curls 110/14, 110/13, 110/12
Rope Press Downs 100/15, 100/15, 100/12
Machine Flat bench 225/17, 225/14, 225/8
V-Handle Cable Rows 115/12, 115/10, 115/8
Leg Press 300/15, 300/15, 300/15
Calf raises 220/15, 220/12, 220/12


This week as pretty much been a week to figure out how much weight I need to start with next week so I don't waste anytime and effort to get a good work out. Got the blood pumpin and feeling good already. Next few weeks will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 3, 2009)

Well this is my Friday. Finshed off the week with Shoulders and a few sets of Squats.

DB Military Press Warmed up with a couple sets of 45's and then 55's. Did 3 sets with the 70's. Flet pretty good.

Moved on to Side and Front Cables. I S/S them. 3x10-12 on each. From there I went to the Rear Delt Machine. 3 sets of 10. 

I did a few sets of Squats. Nothing to heavy. Just wanted to get a feel for them again. I'll hit them heavy the up coming week.

Weight today was 176.5lbs


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 6, 2009)

Today was Heavy Chest and Light Back. 

Chest
DB Incline Bench: 10/75, 9/85, 6/90
Wide Grip Machine Bench: 15/250 +6/250 +3/250 =24 SH 20sec
Pec Dec: 10/120, 10/120, 10/120  Good heavy Stretch

Back
Machine Rows: 7/180, 8/135, 8/135
Machine Pulldowns: 15/130, 10/130, 8/130
Lawn Mowers: 12/45, 10/45, 9/45, 8/35

Calves
Smythe machine: 16/270, 15/270, 10/270

AB's
Hanging Leg Raises: Just Bodyweight 15, 12, 5
Drank to much water..lol

Updated Pic's. Kind of been eating a little leaner. Which I don't normally do.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 9, 2009)

Biceps, Tripcep and Forearm Day...

Heavy Biceps, Volume Triceps

Alt. DB Curls:  Warm up 10/35, 10/45, 7/50, F/55, 8/35
Preacher Curls: R/P 12/80 +6/80 +4/80 22reps 15sec Static Hold

Rope Pressdowns: 20/120, 15/130, 9/120, 10/110
Weighted Bench Dips:  12/35, 13/35, 10/35
Cable Kickbacks: 6/30, 10/20, 11/20

Rev. Cable Curls: 12/80, 11/80, 7/80

Weight: 177lbs... Lost a 1/2 in my waste too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2009)

Workouts are looking good.   

How do you llike this program compared to DCs?


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 10, 2009)

Not Sure yet. I like working Biceps and Triceps on the same day. So I started moving things around. Still wanted to use Rest Pause, Static Holds and Extreme Stretchs. But then I also wanted to hit the muscle groups twice a week, but in different ways. If you look I'm only 8 or 9 days in. So I'm still ironing a few things out. Main goal was to get Stronger and Bigger. Liked to be a Lean 190 by the end of the year. I have three PH cycles lined up for the year. I'm collecting everything I need for all three cycles for the year before I start. Plan to start sometime in Feb or when I hit the mid 180's. Should be about the same time.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I've had a few good works out the last few days... Here is todays. I missed yesterday so I had to adjust the rest of the week out. Today was supposed to be Biceps, triceps and Forearms.. I missed Chest and back yesterday. So what I did was did yesterdays work out and at the end did a Super set for Biceps and Triceps. Tomrrow is Legs. Then the next was supposed to be Chest and back again. But I'll make it Arms. Then finally Chest and back again to finish out the week.

I've cut back on Mt.Dew alot these last couple of weeks. Didn't eat mush the last day or so. I dropped 4lbs the last 2 days... But over all look is great.

Anyway.. Todays work out... 
Heavy Chest
DB Incline bench 8/80, 8/90, 8/95, 5/100
Incline machine bench 245lbs 16+8+5=26 SH/20sec

Volume Back
T-bar 12/100, 11/100, 10/100
Rev. Grip Wide Pulldowns 13/100, 12/100, 9/100
V-handle Cable Rows 14/115, 13/100, 13/100

Supersetted
Alt DB Curls 10/35, 6/35, 5/35
Weighted bench Dips 15/45, 21/45, 17/45

Calf raises 12/230, 14/230, 14/230 

Need to increase my weights in incline machine bench to bring down the total Rep near 14. My Arms got shot pretty quick supersetting them.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 15, 2009)

Legs and Shoulders

Front Squats 12/135, 8/175, 4/145
Leg Press 10/360, 10/360, 10/360
Walking Lunges 30ft/80, 30ft/80, 30ft/80, 30ft/80 Killed me...
DB Military Press 20/40, 12/50, 8/50
DB Shurgs 15/55, 15/55, 15/55
Rear Delt machine 12/80, 10/80, 10/70


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I've been out of the Gym for a few days. My youngest got bronchiolitis and I think I got it from him. Clearing up now and willbe back tomorrow....


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 30, 2009)

First Day back.. It's about time I got back. basicaly starting all over again. Dropped weight to 171lbs..

Hit Chest, Back and Calves.. Nothing really to say. Didn't hit to hard.


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 31, 2009)

Weight 175lbs.. It's crazy how much weight can catch day to day..

biceps, triceps,Forarms, Calves

Alt. BD Curls 10/35, 10/45, 10/45, 6/50
Preacher Curls 13/75 + 4/75 + 3/75 SH 20sec
RopePress Downs 20/120, 17/120, 12/120, 9/120
Weight bench dips 20/45, 15/45, 13/45
Cable Kickbacks 10/20, 10/20, 7/20
Calf Press 20/240, 20/240, 20/240, 20/240
Pizza Pies (Delts) 8/10, 7/10, 6/10

Tread Mill 5min @ 6mph


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 6, 2009)

Really weak day, Wasn't feeling it. Weight 173lbs
Chest-Back and Calves
DB incline bench 10/70, 8/85, 11/70
Incline machine bench  *DC* 13+6+2=21@ 275lbs SH 6sec
Pec Dec 12/80, 10/80, 10/80
V-Handle Standing Cable Rows 18/190, 15/190, 13/190
Lawn Mowers 12/45, 10/45, 10/45
Rev. grip Pulldowns 11/100, 4/100
Calf Press 20/310, 20/265, 22/310


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 6, 2009)

Triceps, Biceps and Forearms
Weight 173lbs

Rope pressdowns 15/120, 15/130, 9/140, 11/120
Decline Skull Crushers *DC* 9+6+4+3=22 @75lbs 
Alt DB Curls 10/30, 10/35, 6/40
Straight bar cable curls *DC* 11+7+4+3=25 SH 15sec 
BB Wrist Curls 25/Bar, 25/Bar, 25/Bar
Incline Twist Crunches 25, 22, 18


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 6, 2009)

I started A new Work out. I just wasn't feeling this last one. I loved DC training, but my Gym isn't DC friendly as in Nice machines. I do have a Gym I can use that is, but it's slammed and to busy this time of year to try and get a good work out in.

So I switch back to a more main stream work out style.

*Day One Chest-Calves-Ab???s*
Incline DB bench 4x10-12
Machine Flat Bench 4x10-12
Decline Bench 4x10-12
Calf Raises 3x20-25
Incline Crunches 3x20-25
Weighted AB machine 3x15-20

*Day Two Biceps-Triceps-Forearms*
Alt. DB Curls 2x10-12
Straight Bar Cable Curls 4x12-15
Incline Cons Curls 4x10-12
Over head Cable ext. 4x12-15
Decline Skull Crushers 4x8-12
Close Grip bench 4x8-12
BB Wrist Curls 3x20-25
*
Day Three Quads-HamStrings-Calves*
Leg Ext. 4x10-12
Squats 5x5
Leg Press 4x10-12
Leg Curls 4x10-12
Calf Press 3x20-25
*
Day Four Back-Forearms*
Hyperextensions 2x15
Deadlifts 5x5
V-Handle Cable Rows 4x8-12
Wide Grip Pulldowns 4x8-12
Rev. Grip Cable Curls 3x20-25

*Day Five Shoulders-Calves-Ab???s*
Military DB Press 4x10-12
Rear Delt Machine 4x10-12
Front Cable Pulls 3x10-12
Side Cable Pulls 3x10-12
Calf Raises 3x20-25
Hanging Leg Raises 3x Failure


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 6, 2009)

So I've already done Arms, Chest and Back this week. I've started my new workout in the middle of the week. So I starting in with Leg day. Which is Day 3.

I started a Short 3 week Cycle of D-Drol. 2 Caps a day. Cycle Assit and PCT all lined out. I might go 4 weeks with it. Just seeing how I feel by week 3. The stuff is harsh. Starting Weight 173lbs


This numbers sucked today. Last night went out to feed the dogs. had a 50lb bag of dog food on my shoulders. Stepped outside on some ice I didn't see. Over stretched my groin. So all my squats and Leg press I had to have my feet touching while lifting. If not I couldn't push through hard enough. I could still feel it, but not that bad. I still had a great work out and felt great.

Leg ext. 12/48, 12/90, 12/90, 10/90
Squats 5/135, 5/155, 5/175, 5/195, 5/215
Leg Press 12/270, 12/270, 10/270, 9/270
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts 12/80, 12/80, 11/80, 10/80
Calf Presses 24/240, 25/240, 12/240 Cramped up...


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 8, 2009)

Shoulders- Weight 176.5

DB Military Press 12/40, 12/50, 12/60, 12/60
Rear delt machine 12/80, 12/80, 12/70, 10/70
Front Cable Pulls 11/20, 10/20, 10/20
Side Cable Pulls 12/20, 10/20, 10/20
Calf raises 25/220, 20/220, 24/190
Incline Leg raises 15, 10, 8


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like to add I was drinking way to much Soda. About 3-4 Mt.Dews while at work and not near enough water. Well I've cut back to just one Mt.Dew at work and drink water allday long. Started this last week. I think that is what caused my 3 or 4lb weight loss so quick.


----------



## prettyboy (Feb 8, 2009)

CellWarrior said:


> I'd like to add I was drinking way to much Soda. About 3-4 Mt.Dews while at work and not near enough water. Well I've cut back to just one Mt.Dew at work and drink water allday long. Started this last week. I think that is what caused my 3 or 4lb weight loss so quick.



Yeah, any sugary substance is nothin but bad. Soda I mean. I never drink any of it anymore.


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 11, 2009)

Had to combine two days together....Weigth 177lbs

Incline DB bench 11/75, 11/85, 10/70, 12/60
Machine Decline bench 12/225, 10/225, 6/225 (Flat) 10/225
Alt. DB Curls 12/35, 10/35
Striaght bar curls 13/110, 12/110, 10/100, 12/90
Over head cable Ext. 13/110, 13/110, 11/100, 11/100
Decline Skull Crushers  *DC* 13+8+4=25
Wrist BB Curls 25, 25, 25
Calf Raises. Slow and Deep, 20/205, 17/250, 12/205


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 19, 2009)

Been at the Gym all week. Been doing good. I'll bring home my log book tomorrow and post up the numbers...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

wtf.. you look like that at 173 lbs at 5'9"?  nice.. 

how do your legs look?


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 22, 2009)

Well here is the update from last week.

This last week has been great. Up to 177lbs and the waist is getting thinner too. Normally when I get up close to 180lbs I don???t have to wear a belt with my pants. 32's... I still have 3 notches left...YA

I had train all week and we had long lunches. So I trained during that time while everyone else went to eat. Save me some dough to. I brought a sack lunch and after lifting down a nice shake.

I had 4 days to get 5 works in... So the first one was A push and pull to get Chest and back in.

2-17
Incline DB bench 12/60, 12/85, 11/95, 12/75
Decline machine bench 12/225, 13/305, 11/305
Pec Dec ( nice good heavy stretch ) 10/100, 10/100
DeadLifts Light weight 12/155, 12/155, 12/155
V-Handle cable rows 12/115, 12/130, 12/145, 12/30
Wide grip Pulldowns 12/115, 10/115, 10/115
Calf Raises 25/220, 20/220, 20/220

2-18
Squats 5/225, 5/245, 5/265, 5/225
Leg Press 12/360, 11/360, 10/360, 9/360
Leg ext. machine Broke..
Walking lunges 40ft 4 sets 80lbs
Alt. DB Curls 10/45, 10/50, 10/45, 10/45
Bench Dips 12/45, 12/45, 15/45, 12/45
Cable Cons Curls 8/50, 10/50, 9/50
BB Wrist Curls 27, 25, 20

2-19
Military DB press 12/60, 12/60, 7/60, 12/50
Rear Delt machine 12/80, 12/80, 12/70, 12/70
Front Cable Pulls 12/20, 11/20, 12/20
Side cable pulls 11/20, 12/20, 9/20
Calf Presses 31/215, 25/140, 27/240
Extra: DB Incline bench 10/80, 10/90
DB PullOvers 10/50, 10/60

2-20
Over Head Cable Pulls 12/120, 15/130, 13/140, 12/130
Decline Skull Crushers *DC* 10+6+5+5=26 SH.. 15sec
Close grip bench 12/225, 10/225, 10/250, 8/205
Alt. DB Curls 12/40, 9/40
Straight Bar Cable Curls 12/130, 9/130, 12/120, 10/120
Incline Cons Curls 11/30, 10/30, 9/30

I had a VollyBall Tournmant all day yesterday. We ended up getting 2nd over all. I filled in for another team for 3 extra games. Played 9 Games total. Started at 9am left at 4:30pm... Thats the Cardio for the week.


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> wtf.. you look like that at 173 lbs at 5'9"?  nice..
> 
> how do your legs look?




Thanks... I'll try to get the wife to snaps some pic's of the Wheels. I've always been one to work on legs. I was a big Sprinter in School and went to Div.1 School for Track. So I've always stayed lean and worked on explosive power.


----------



## CellWarrior (Feb 28, 2009)

Well this week is screwed up some. I've been having some weird spells. A little over a week ago I passed out twice. Then 2 days ago after my workout I wasn't feeling good and my Blood pressure was 169/65 and I was shaking and had the chills. I think the D-Drol is Done... 3 weeks was enough.. I didn't get my Cycle Assit in till 2 weeks and started it then. Starting PCT and not touching in PH for a while. Not sure was causing it, but my Doc wants me to wear a Heart Monitor All dat Monday..

Anyway.. So I had 3 days off this week to get my bearings back..

Day One: 
Incline DB Press: (Nice and Slow) 12/70, 11/90, 12/80, 12/70
Machine Flat bench: 12/305, 10/305, 10/245, 10/245
Decline Machine bench: 12/205, 12/215, 12/215, 13/215
Pec Dec: 12/90, 12/90 Nice good stretch
Calf raises: 20/220, 25/220, 22/230, 20/220
weight Abs: 25, 15, 15
Stair Master: 10min

Took 3 days off

Day two:
Alt DB Curls: 12/35, 12/40
Striaight bar Curls: 12/130, 12/130, 12/130, 12/130
Incline Cons Curls: 12/30, 12/30, 12/30, 9/30
Over Head Cable ext: 12/120, 12/120, 12/120, 12/120
decline Skull Crushers: 12/75, 12/75, 12/75, 12/75
Bench Dips: 12/45, 12/45, 12/45, 12/45
BB wrist Curls: 20, 20, 20
Leg Press: 25/360, 25/360, 25/360, 23/360   

I'll hit back and Hams tomrrow. 

Weight is 178.5lbs


----------



## CellWarrior (Mar 4, 2009)

A little update. Return the Heart Monitor Yesterday. Those things suck. I guess I hear back on how that went sometime today. I have to get a Scan of my Heart. (Forgot what it was called.. Something gram)


Anyway.. Due to the weird life I seem to get dealt.... I did Legs first thing this week. Just to make sure I got them done. I went a little on the light side and focused on Negitives. My calves kind of grew to quick. So I took them easy today...

Leg Ext: 12/100, 12/100, 12/100, 11/100
Leg Curls: 12/80, 13/80, 11/90, 11/80
Leg Press: 12/360, 12/380, 12/400, 12/420, 9/440
Calf Raises: 15/200, 15/200, 15/200

Just to get some blood flowing..

Alt. DB Curls: 12/35, 12/35, 12/35
Dips: 12/BW, 12/BW, 12/BW

In and out in 35min


----------

